# fishing flies with spinning gear



## polychoke (Mar 13, 2012)

Can I use a spinning rig with floating bubble and fly in a flies-only area of the AuSable between Grayling and Mio?


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

polychoke said:


> Can I use a spinning rig with floating bubble and fly in a flies-only area of the AuSable between Grayling and Mio?


The AuSable and its many branches and sections have varying regs. But to answer your question in a general sense, yes you can fish with *flies* and a spinning rod.


----------



## David_E_Ward (Oct 2, 2018)

Feather craft.com sell a complete rig for fishing flies with a casting bubble in case you are looking


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

Correct answers above. So long as you are using a fly you can use any rod you want. You can put a streamer on a planer board and troll for both fish and fishermen.


----------



## -Axiom- (Jul 24, 2010)

A small split shot on some flouro will be castable and can get wet flies where you need them to be.


----------



## flyrodder46 (Dec 31, 2011)

Fished a spinning rod and flies for years before learning to use and enjoying fly rods. As above, legal in flies only waters of any stream in Mi.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Dick Swan did it decades ago


----------



## Black Ghost (Jul 3, 2002)

Shoeman said:


> Dick Swan did it decades ago


RIP Mr. Swan enjoyed my talks with him along the rivers in 80's and 90's.

BG


----------

